# System reboot script



## ebackhus

I'm looking for a method of automatically rebooting my 2K server.


----------



## NoReason

This can be done if you have the server 2000 resource kit installed on your server. It has a shutdown.exe file that Microsoft says can be scheduled.

If not, there are third party shutdown programs such as Auto Shutdown you can purchase.

I know in XP, the Shutdown.exe file is native and you can create a batch file to reboot the PC and schedule the batch file. It would look like this:

c:\windows\system32\shutdown -r -t _05 _-c "_place your own comment here_"

the -r is reboot, -t is the time delay set to 5 seconds before shutdown begins. That can be changed, and the -c is a comment.

Now I have no idea if you can use the shutdown.exe file in XP on a 2000 box. Maybe someone else can answer that one.


----------



## ebackhus

Ah, most excellent! I always forget to look in those resource folders...


----------



## Squashman

Great little app here as well and it is free.
http://users.pandora.be/jbosman/applications.html


----------



## Chevy

use the AT command:

at {time} /every:MTWThFSSu cmd /c c:\reboot.bat

And make c:\reboot.bat:

shutdown -r -t 05 -c "System rebooting in 5 seconds"


----------

